# Now the fox is really p***ing me off



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

This morning I let the girls have a good run in the garden whilst I was giving the shed a clean with disinfectant. Before letting them out I done my usual patrol of the garden to make sure no holes had been made by foxes etc. Today I found 3 fox poo's and a big bone scattered around the garden. I check the garden daily before the girls have their daily run so how can a fox leave three poo's?! I'm going to have serious words with the man feeding the foxes its not fair on us having to clean up the s**t and bones as well as making it unsafe for the rabbits. What if I didn't check the garden everyday but every couple of days instead, my rabbits could have been running through fox crap and risking all sorts of diseases not to mention the bone left next to their shed. 

I've had it with the foxes I've tried absolutely everything to keep them out of the garden even wasting money on electric fencing, I'm so annoyed now that theres nothing I can do to keep my girls safe other than keep them prisoner. I can't keep my girls locked up in a shed all through summer when I'm not able to be outside with them! I'm getting close to finding them a new home now where they will be safe from foxes and its not a nice thought, I've never had to rehome an animal. I'm in tears just thinking about it.

Maybe I should invest in a gun!


----------



## evilchild (Dec 29, 2009)

Buy a 22. air rifle get good with it and then sit up for a night that way you can garentee to not be bothered by them again


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I used to have rabbits, and we used to feed the local fox. Away from the hutch of course. We never saw the fox in the day only at night, and thats when the bunnies were tucked up safe in their fox proof hutch. And the rabbits used to run around the garden in the day.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

evilchild said:


> Buy a 22. air rifle get good with it and then sit up for a night that way you can garentee to not be bothered by them again


Believe more the idea sounds more and more tempting each time foxy comes. Oh's brother has a paintball gun (I know nothing about guns so no idea on make or anything), that wouldn't kill the fox but would hurt a lot and maybe put him off coming back after a few shots. Plus he'd be marked so I can see if it is just one fox or multiple that comes into the garden, I know theres two that come near the garden but I think only one of them comes into it.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> I used to have rabbits, and we used to feed the local fox. Away from the hutch of course. We never saw the fox in the day only at night, and thats when the bunnies were tucked up safe in their fox proof hutch. And the rabbits used to run around the garden in the day.


The fox is coming around during the day as well thats my biggest concern because he isn't scared of people. I've gone out to the garden and seen him sat on top of the rabbit run whilst they were inside and he didn't budge until I was just out of reach of hitting him then he darted off.


----------



## evilchild (Dec 29, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Believe more the idea sounds more and more tempting each time foxy comes. Oh's brother has a paintball gun (I know nothing about guns so no idea on make or anything), that wouldn't kill the fox but would hurt a lot and maybe put him off coming back after a few shots. Plus he'd be marked so I can see if it is just one fox or multiple that comes into the garden, I know theres two that come near the garden but I think only one of them comes into it.


DO NOT use a paint ball gun most will seriously hurt the fox and cause a long painfull death. A 22. airgun can be had cheapish second hand and then you have it for life incase you get any more but please practise and lear how to use it as you wanna get a good one shot kill


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Kammie said:


> The fox is coming around during the day as well thats my biggest concern because he isn't scared of people. I've gone out to the garden and seen him sat on top of the rabbit run whilst they were inside and he didn't budge until I was just out of reach of hitting him then he darted off.


Oh crap really! What about a fox trap and then release him somewhere far away.lol. AT least you don't have to harm the little scamp. What a cheeky sod, the one we had was friendly but i think he could smell the dog aswell. Can you borrow someones dog just to bark at him? An scare him off.  I know you can buy some stuff that they hate the smell of aswell, but if hes that cheeky i doubt it would work.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Oh crap really! What about a fox trap and then release him somewhere far away.lol. AT least you don't have to harm the little scamp. What a cheeky sod, the one we had was friendly but i think he could smell the dog aswell. Can you borrow someones dog just to bark at him? An scare him off.  I know you can buy some stuff that they hate the smell of aswell, but if hes that cheeky i doubt it would work.


I've tried the scoot stuff and he just sniffs it and carries on what he's doing. I've made oh pee in the garden and I've borrowed oh's parents dog to pee as well but nothing has worked. I may invest in a trap but then if I caught him what would I do with him. I've phoned a wildlife rescue and asked about it and they said they wouldn't come and move him because he wasn't hurt.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

An airgun is not a suitable gun for foxes, how many cats run home with airgun pellets in them? Even if you get rid of a fox it will only be a matter of weeks before another one moves in to its territory.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

evilchild said:


> If you want to get it done fast get a trap and set it up and then borrow a rifle and just shoot it in the head its fast easy and can be tasty


How would you go about getting a rifle? I was under the impression that guns were illegal in the uk. I hope I'm right and don't need to fret about this. Personally I don't think shooting/harming the fox is the way forward. Why not pay for it to be removed and set free elsewhere humanely.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I believe its illegal to shoot foxes in an urban environment.

Have you tried a pest control company?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

lugee said:


> How would you go about getting a rifle? I was under the impression that guns were illegal in the uk. I hope I'm right and don't need to fret about this. Personally I don't think shooting/harming the fox is the way forward. Why not pay for it to be removed and set free elsewhere humanely.


An airgun can be bought by any body over 17yrs old. To buy a shotgun requires a certificate that is relatively easy to get. An FAC rifle requires a certificate which is much harder to get, if I was stopped for something as minor as speeding I would get a visit from the police about endangerment of life and the possibility of losing my FAC.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

People feeding foxes really annoys me, its such a stupid thing to do and doesnt help the foxes either. 

If you're serious Kammie you need an expert, foxes are very very difficult to catch in a himane trap they are so cunning, you have to set the trap a certain way with no human scent on it. They can either reloacte the fox of humanely euthanise it.

They are just getting bolder.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

put the **** and the bone in a box and dump it on his door step.

bring them inside for a 4som


----------



## Venster (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm surprised that your electric fencing let you down. This trial shows that it is effective and is used by many poultry people to protect their chooks, including most large commercial free range producers.

Electric Fencing trial


----------



## evilchild (Dec 29, 2009)

hawksport said:


> An airgun is not a suitable gun for foxes, how many cats run home with airgun pellets in them? Even if you get rid of a fox it will only be a matter of weeks before another one moves in to its territory.


A 22. air rifle of the maximum legal limit of 12lb is more than enough to kill a fox with good aimed shot. Most cats that are shot are from stupid teens with BB guns or a low power 177. pistol or rifle that are in know way made for hunting small such as foxes and rabbits.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You are not allowed to shoot any gun in a urban area and for good reasons!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

evilchild said:


> A 22. air rifle of the maximum legal limit of 12lb is more than enough to kill a fox with good aimed shot. Most cats that are shot are from stupid teens with BB guns or a low power 177. pistol or rifle that are in know way made for hunting small such as foxes and rabbits.


A .22 air rifle will kill a fox cleanly but a novice is not going to be able to do it. If you want to shoot something you should at least use the proper tool for the job and an airgun is not the tool for this job.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Can't the council do something about it? Bones will attract other vermin so the problem will only grow if they don't do something about it.

Can't believe that guy is feeding them.

Personally I think if you want the problem solving you're going to have to pay someone to catch the fox and take him away -which might be cheaper than buying a gun too  and is a nicer way of dealing with the problem


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

crofty said:


> You are not allowed to shoot any gun in a urban area and for good reasons!


You can shoot an air gun as long as you are 15 m from a public highway.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What ever you do with this fox another one will come and replace it. If it was me I would be looking where it was comming through the electric fencing and get that area covered. They never get through mine.


----------



## MrNoodles (Dec 26, 2009)

evilchild said:


> A 22. air rifle of the maximum legal limit of 12lb is more than enough to kill a fox with good aimed shot. Most cats that are shot are from stupid teens with BB guns or a low power 177. pistol or rifle that are in know way made for hunting small such as foxes and rabbits.


I strongly dissagree, as a fire arms holder, the minimum for a fox would be a .22 rimfire rifle and then at close range, to do the job properly a .223 centre fire rifle or larger would be the tool for the job. Shooting a fox with an airgun is just plain cruel, they are incredibly strong animals mixed with a squirt of adrenanlin they will wonder off and die a very slow and painfull death.
I am surprised that an electric fence did not work, normally does. One other thing maybe worth a try, Foxes dislike the smell of diesel, whenever we have to bury any dead pets here on the farm, we pour some diesel around the grave and this deters the fox, never ever had a grave dug up. But I suspect this may not be practical in a garden environ.
Fox cage trap, this could work, town foxes tend to be different to Country ones, more tame, I would seek out a friendly game keeper or someone who knows of one and give him a call, he would sort them out for you.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

MrNoodles said:


> I strongly dissagree, as a fire arms holder, the minimum for a fox would be a .22 rimfire rifle and then at close range, to do the job properly a .223 centre fire rifle or larger would be the tool for the job. Shooting a fox with an airgun is just plain cruel, they are incredibly strong animals mixed with a squirt of adrenanlin they will wonder off and die a very slow and painfull death.
> I am surprised that an electric fence did not work, normally does. One other thing maybe worth a try, Foxes dislike the smell of diesel, whenever we have to bury any dead pets here on the farm, we pour some diesel around the grave and this deters the fox, never ever had a grave dug up. But I suspect this may not be practical in a garden environ.
> Fox cage trap, this could work, town foxes tend to be different to Country ones, more tame, I would seek out a friendly game keeper or someone who knows of one and give him a call, he would sort them out for you.


completely agree


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hawksport said:


> You can shoot an air gun as long as you are 15 m from a public highway.


I think that is highly irresponsible in a residential area  i also think its cruel using a air rifle.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

crofty said:


> I think that is highly irresponsible in a residential area  i also think its cruel using a air rifle.


If you read my original post you will see I said an air gun was not the right gun for a fox.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

hawksport said:


> If you read my original post you will see I said an air gun was not the right gun for a fox.


Wouldn't a loud noise such as the noise of an air gun scare the fox away...not shooting the fox but just scare it each time it comes in...wouldnt that stop it eventually? Not too experienced with having to get id of them here becase although we have loads my dog tends to keep them away
Clarexx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Just remembered, years ago I saw somebody had wired a radio to a PIR so it came on whenever a fox came into the garden. Don't know how effective it was long term but it might be worth trying.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

What about investing in a large cat enclosure / bird aviary attached to the shed with a door to it. It would be expensive but worth it. It could be as large as you can afford and you can have garden grass etc in it. So they don't dig out or the fox digging in wire can be laid down a few inches deep under the soil attached to the edges etc. I have that for my cats. ( without the bottom wire ).


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My mum gave me an idea to try as a last resort so giving that a go before trying to catch the fox. She suggested a rag soaked in neat Jeyes fluid to put at the points the fox is coming in. Since he's using our shed to get in I've put the soaked rag up there so its out of reach of the rabbits so they can't get to it or smell it. Don't worry its not on the rabbit shed but on the tool shed. Will see if that has any effect on him.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I give up the fox is asleep next to the rag soaked in Jeyes!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> I think that is highly irresponsible in a residential area  i also think its cruel using a air rifle.


I agree with you crofty.

and also if someone sees you brandishing a gun and calls the police you could have the armed police paying you a visit and I don't think they knock so you may end up having to buy a new front door!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

To give you an idea this is what I'm dealing with...not just one or two anymore.

The fox on the ground jumped the fence at the back of the garden and was about to do the jump again.









They spend most of their time on the garages and the shed watching into the garden. The brown thing on top of the shed was a rag soaked in Jeyes which as you can see didn't work.









During this the girls were safely locked away in the shed, they are here mostly during the day, these phots were taken at about half 1 this afternoon.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG!!!! if that was me id deffo be buying a nice gun!! i cant believe you have 3 foxes in your garden during daytime hours!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

How about getting some ply wood same size as shed roof and putting nails in it so they wont sit up there?
I sure would and i wouldnt care what anyone said as its my property and my buns i was protecting!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

What about attaching barbed wire around the shed and fences is that legal and would the foxes know not to jump up or would they hurt themselves.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

waterlily said:


> What about attaching barbed wire around the shed and fences is that legal and would the foxes know not to jump up or would they hurt themselves.


Barbed wire is illegal. 

I'm tempted by Frags' idea though. Think a trip to B&Q is in order!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm tempted by Frags' idea though. Think a trip to B&Q is in order![/QUOTE]Carpet grip's good as well.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i would deliver the fox-droppings to the Council AND complain about the eejit who is feeding them next-door - 
i would also request that the eejit FOX-feeder come by and remove said fox stool for YOUR yard, at least once daily, so U do not have to... and i would request it In Writing, thru the Council. 
what a twit... 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

did U see my post about the Coyote-Roller? 
an inexpensive imitation of PVC pipe on a spindle WILL work, at the top of each fence panel - But it will not prevent the fox jumping from the neighbors galvanized roof, directly into Ur garden. 
--- terry


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> did U see my post about the Coyote-Roller?
> an inexpensive imitation of PVC pipe on a spindle WILL work, at the top of each fence panel - But it will not prevent the fox jumping from the neighbors galvanized roof, directly into Ur garden.
> --- terry


I'll have a look into it, it may at least stop one access point over the fences.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Blimey! You'll just get more of them too if that guy doesn't stop feeding them!

I'd def send those pics to the council... 1 fox is a problem, 3 foxes is an infestation! (of sorts) and if there's a male and a female 3 foxes could soon be 6!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have u not got anything that would make a really loud noise every time they come in the garden like a pan lid dropping?

I would bring your girls in to an unheated room until these foxes have moved on. 

the pvs tubing sounds good, how about lining the she roof with loads of those fire cracker things so that they bang when they jump on the roof. spikes could cause a nasty infection in their feet and u would never forgive yourself if you saw them limping to death.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

or u could bring the girls in for a few weeks and put an ultra sonic device up. I'm sure that would be enough to put them off for good.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have u seen this site The Urban Fox, Information and Facts, Animal Behaviour, Habitat,Foxolutions, London, UK they might cover ur area, or might be worth a chat


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The only way to get rid of them is to get a professional in to humanely trap them and take them away. Its either them or the bunnies, people may say you can keep them safe but having three foxes already in your garden all day is not good. It would also be useful if that idiot didnt feed them.


----------



## MrNoodles (Dec 26, 2009)

Amazed.........hmy: I do know the Blue Cross live capture foxes and take them away to the countryside (they may not admit it mind) Maybe they are worth a call? Sounds like the neighbour could do with being carted off as well!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> have u not got anything that would make a really loud noise every time they come in the garden like a pan lid dropping?
> 
> I would bring your girls in to an unheated room until these foxes have moved on.
> 
> the pvs tubing sounds good, how about lining the she roof with loads of those fire cracker things so that they bang when they jump on the roof. spikes could cause a nasty infection in their feet and u would never forgive yourself if you saw them limping to death.


I have one of those personal safety alarms I've set off when I've seen them but they just stare at me then carry on sleeping. I've got three ultrasonic fox detector things in the garden and they don't work the foxes just sniff them and walk off. I would bring the girls in but I don't have a room cold enough plus George would get stressed as he attacks Rosie on sight, they hate each other.

I have however contacted the Coyote roller people and they will deliver to the UK so need to wait for oh to get home so we can measure the fences to see how much we need. Will be getting the prickle strip stuff to cover the shed to stop acess that way (hopefully). Will have to keep the girls locked in the shed and wait and see how the prickle stuff and coyote rollers work once set up.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope it works for ya mate, then your bubs are safe and the foxes aren't harmed.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> The only way to get rid of them is to get a professional in to humanely trap them and take them away. Its either them or the bunnies, people may say you can keep them safe but having three foxes already in your garden all day is not good. It would also be useful if that idiot didnt feed them.


I've put a note through his door with the bone that was left in the garden to pretty much say stop feeding the foxes because I have rabbits that are in danger because of his actions. Also said that anymore bones or sh*t I find in my garden from the foxes will be put through his letterbox as he's encouraging them. I've asked him several times now as nicely as possible to stop but now he's still doing it I've gone to this level.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I have one of those personal safety alarms I've set off when I've seen them but they just stare at me then carry on sleeping. I've got three ultrasonic fox detector things in the garden and they don't work the foxes just sniff them and walk off. I would bring the girls in but I don't have a room cold enough plus George would get stressed as he attacks Rosie on sight, they hate each other.
> 
> I have however contacted the Coyote roller people and they will deliver to the UK so need to wait for oh to get home so we can measure the fences to see how much we need. Will be getting the prickle strip stuff to cover the shed to stop acess that way (hopefully). Will have to keep the girls locked in the shed and wait and see how the prickle stuff and coyote rollers work once set up.


Good luck, Would you mind pm'ing me the link to the coyote roller please


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

waterlily said:


> I hope it works for ya mate, then your bubs are safe and the foxes aren't harmed.


I hope it works too I'm getting so upset and stressed out with this. I don't want to have to rehome my girls especially with Rosie's teeth problems no one would take her. I would love to try and bond the four of them but with George and Rosie hating each otehr to the point they attack on sight and Daisy doesn't eat her soft poo's I can't have them in the house.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you have a room they could have and maybe have lino on the floor ?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Do you have a room they could have and maybe have lino on the floor ?


Unfortunately no, its only a small house and apart from bathroom/kitchen its carpet. The kitchen is where George and Ember go when I need to shut them away and the bathroom is tiled so quite slippery on bunny feet (Rosie refuses to set foot on anything slippery).


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Can you lay a large rubber non slip mat type thing down? It could just be rinsed off when needed.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Can you lay a large rubber non slip mat type thing down? It could just be rinsed off when needed.


I'll have to have a look around, never thought of that.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Afriend of mine has rabbits who the fox tried to get at but since her neighbour started feeding them the foxes dont bother no more, i have always fed foxes didnt realise it would cause harm


----------



## Venster (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think - I KNOW that Electric fencing correctly set up will keep the foxes out.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't really have any suggestions to add, I just wanted to say that I hope you find something that works. Being in a constant state of stress isn't good for you (although expected given the circumstances). Also, you sound like a fantastic bunny mummy, you've got some very lucky bunnies there.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Venster said:


> I don't think - I KNOW that Electric fencing correctly set up will keep the foxes out.


Then you need to show every gamekeeer in the country how to put it up then. It DOES NOT WORK ALL THE TIME!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Then you need to show every gamekeeer in the country how to put it up then. It DOES NOT WORK ALL THE TIME!!!!!


Have to agree here! Foxes are so clever thats the problem :nonod:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I can imagine how stressful this is you havent even been living there long. have u tried getting them with the hose? If that works you could buy 1 of those random water sprinklers? I dont want u to spend loads of money on something that might work


----------



## Venster (Jan 20, 2010)

Badger's Mum said:


> Then you need to show every gamekeeer in the country how to put it up then. It DOES NOT WORK ALL THE TIME!!!!!


Commercial free range poultry units have far more meters to secure than a small garden yet are able to run a business without providing a regular meal for foxes - why?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Venster said:


> Commercial free range poultry units have far more meters to secure than a small garden yet are able to run a business without providing a regular meal for foxes - why?


I think your find it does sometime's. I know he get's my phesant's now and again. think your find most poultry farmer's use vermin control as well


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Tried turning the hose pipe on them ?

A good dousing may put them off hanging out on your shed if they don't run off before you can get them. Find our pressure washer works as a good long distance water gun. Tried and tested on tom cats and annoying wood pigeons a long whiles ago but not foxes.

Same principle though - you come here you get wet !
Just a thought.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't use the hose idea as we live in an upstairs maisonette, the path where our outside tap is is shared so can't have anything trailing there for any periods of time but I had thought of the spray sensors. It sucks we've only been here a few months and already want to move.

Althiugh how far does a pressure washer go, maybe we can just use it from a window inside the house?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a pressure washer would defiantly work! I borrowed one to clean the patio last year it was amazing. I can just imagine u sat there on fox watch with one in your hand. you can normally adjust the pressure so it wouldnt have to hurt


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

my friends who had chickens used to fill old tights with human hair and tie them round the chicken run. apparently the hair holds human scent and this keeps the foxes away. dont know if that would work with these guys as they obviously arent scared of people but you could give it a go.
i really feel for you.. would love another bunny but we lost our last bunny to a fox and wouldnt want to go through that again. i also dont like the idea of having to lock the bunnies up all day just to keep them safe from the foxes. its really not fair! i hope you get this sorted out soon x


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

foxes are cheeky monkeys, when i had rabbits a few years back, a fox managed to open one of the hutches, we heard the noise and got straight out, we distracted the fox and it ran off, we found our rabbit (heart beating really fast) running around the garden, think he was too fast for the fox to catch lol

Was scary, the fox never came back though


----------

